
Ask HN: Why do people sell bootstrapped startups? - FahadUddin92
A bit confused on why people sell bootstrapped companies? There is no pressure from investors (since there are no investors). I understand there is money coming in when you sell but what else makes people sell their company?
======
mswen
Some people greatly prefer the challenges and joys of building new products
and companies to the challenges and joys of operating companies over the long
haul.

Selling the bootstrapped company locks in a financial return for that past
effort and more importantly releases their mind, emotions and time to shift
back to building something new.

------
cimmanom
Sometimes because they’ve had enough of it and want to do something else with
their time - be that working on a new idea or changing careers or just working
for someone else and no longer having to be the one who lies awake at night
wondering whether revenue will cover salary this month.

Bootstrapped doesn’t by definition mean profitable. Some founders are using
their own savings or bank loans or even credit cards as runway.

Also, even bootstrapped businesses that are doing better than breaking even
may not be making enough of a profit that the founders are doing better than
they would with a corporate salary.

